# Braided Line



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

OK. Not sure this is the right spot but this is where I post the most.
Braided line for river fishing. 
This fall we pulled a few pounds of braid out of the Big M. This was below Tippy. The stuff looked line 40# to 50#. 

I'm looking at something closer to 4# or 6#. Its real thin and that should reduce water drag.
We run plugs and it might helps us get the plugs deeper with slower river currents. So any thoughts, manufacturers and experiences?


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

It will freeze up in the winter.Mich


----------



## Big Fish (Jan 17, 2008)

I fished 20# Suffix on my spinning outfit that I use for sea trout/redfish for ONE TRIP. Hooksets on the Cajun Thunder/jig rig were outstanding. It floated high which was nice for the float. Casting in the wind caused way too many small knots in the line which could not be untied. It would hang up on the rod tip more times than I wanted. As far as trolling/ running plugs, it could be good. It does pick up water and could have a higher freeze potential...


----------



## DaveMc883 (Feb 16, 2009)

Braided line CAN perform well in the streams, especially in winter, but freeze up is a real concern.

Depending on your presentation it may be suitable.

I use braid in rivers the vast majority of the time. It's sensitivity and superior strength with reduced size makes it a very good presentation.

If it's below 30 or has a heavy wind chill, it will freeze right in your spool. If it's above freezing you should be safe. If you're throwing spinners or other "more active" presentations then it is a good fit in most cases. Remember that mono that has a larger diameter will float more and that may be a good thing too.

What kind of fishing are you planning on doing? It's all situational, of course.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

The snaggers have discovered braid and other super lines  They make a nasty mess of the river with the stuff. Thank god it gets covered by the zebra mussels by spring . 

I run fireline for my main line spring, summer, and fall. It does not hold water as bad as standard braids due to its coating. It can be fished in 30 degree temps without any issues. When colder on the rare occasion I get out for a day of winter fishing I switch over to mono.


----------



## DaveMc883 (Feb 16, 2009)

Toga said:


> I run fireline for my main line spring, summer, and fall. It does not hold water as bad as standard braids due to its coating. It can be fished in 30 degree temps without any issues. When colder on the rare occasion I get out for a day of winter fishing I switch over to mono.


I have settled on Power Pro as my main choice. It's similar to Fireline except slightly more limp and a slightly smaller diameter. Strength is never a issue either.

In cold temps the limper lines avoid knots. Minor details but they make a difference! Use a palomar knot too.:chillin:


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts. I never thought about cold weather implications.

Our presentation will be to tie the lure directly to the braid. 

I think we'll try the inside rods first (3 & 4). They seldom get honked up. The other two rods on each side of the boat are usually in the middle of the river or hugging the shore. Now they get honked up. We do use a plug plucker. I'm told that scissors are the tool of choice for cutting. Also to wrap the braid around a piece of wood if you need to pull otherwise it will cut thru your skin.

We did pick up a set of 11" boat rods for the river. We run 6 rods. They'll be rods #1 and #6. 
1 & 6 are 11'
2 & 5 are 9"
3 & 4 are 7 1/2'


----------



## DaveMc883 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stryker,

I'd go with 8 lb braid (Power Pro), definitely bring something to cut the line with and yes, it will go right through your skin, it's dangerous when your hands are cold, especially. 

I like 8 lb because it is still light enough to break off if it's really hung up, it's probably 2-4 lb diameter, and it's strong enough to bring the fish in. 

Best of luck out there.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

You don't need just any scissors if you choose Power Pro. You need Fiskar brand for a nice easy clean cut. Power Pro recommends them. You can get the in the school supply isles of most stores. I use the blunt nose just to prevent accidental gouging of flesh and clothes. Gerber uses Fiskar scissor blades on thier multi-tools too.


----------

